# Here is my MN mix  AGAIN



## iaec06 (Nov 19, 2007)

]Hi ladies I have recieved dozens of pms wanting to know my exact measurements in my MN mix; therefore I decided to make a thread so that if I continue to get them I can easily send this link ok here goes 

2 tubes Family dollar Brand MN $5.00
1/2 jar sulfur 8 grease
1/2 bottle bb moisterizing lotion
20 drops each rosemary and peppermint essential oil
3oz coconut oil
3oz castor oil
other oils I add are as follows 
1oz shea butter oil $.99
1oz tea tree oil      ^
1oz olive oil           ^
1oz grape seed oil   ^
and I also add a generic oil called africas best oil 

this recipes makes about 4   8 oz bottles which last me a long time so when I get pms this is the only recipe I go by therefore you will have to decide your own proportions for a smaller batch ok.
Also I feel that as long as you have the MN, SULFUR, ESSENTIAL OILS, CARRIER OILS AND SOME TYPE OF MOISTERIZER .. IT SHOULD WORK 
I just liek to make a whole lot because the sulfur 8 grease needs to be whipped really good and the coconut oil melted  and I don't which to do this very often .  

I add this mixture to my scalp evry 2 days at  night  
and wash every week ( now ) .. I clarify once per month ..
 IF you have any questions about my mix feel free to use this thread to ask them . thanks ladies 

also here is the link to my MN updates is you want to see results

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=158917
and the pic in my siggy aree my latest November updates


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks...i just made up mix last night....


----------



## healthynhappy (Nov 19, 2007)

WOW.  Excellent growth.

One question.  Is your mix more like an oil mixture where you can use an applicator tip bottle to apply to your scalp, or is more like a cream that you have to use your finger to apply to your scalp?

I will certainly give this mix a try!

Thanks for posting!!


----------



## OrangeMoon (Nov 19, 2007)

Wonderful growth. Thank you for posting your recipe on my next go round.


----------



## Blessed2bless (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello Tasha29...
I'm a newbie..... so what is MN and bb.... there are so many products out there it hard to remember the initials..Thanks,
Blessed


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 19, 2007)

healthynhappy said:


> WOW. Excellent growth.
> 
> One question. Is your mix more like an oil mixture where you can use an applicator tip bottle to apply to your scalp, or is more like a cream that you have to use your finger to apply to your scalp?
> 
> ...


 
This is the question I have. Do you allow the mixture to melt, pour it in an applicator bottle, then use the tip to apply?


----------



## KhandiB (Nov 19, 2007)

That is utterly amazing


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 19, 2007)

I just made my mix too.  I can't believe you get 4 8oz out of it.  that's really good.  What kind of applicator bottle do you use?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 19, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> This is the question I have. Do you allow the mixture to melt, pour it in an applicator bottle, then use the tip to apply?


 

I know you weren't asking me but I melt my sulfur 8.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Nov 19, 2007)

Blessed2bless said:


> Hello Tasha29...
> I'm a newbie..... so what is MN and bb.... there are so many products out there it hard to remember the initials..Thanks,
> Blessed


 
BB-Bonner Brothers Oil Moisturizer
MN-miconazole nitrate(aka monistat)


----------



## NaturalJoy (Nov 19, 2007)

I guess I was one of a million inquiries... Well on behalf of the masses, we thank you for this recipe and appreciate you for sharing!!


----------



## jadore03 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you so much. I am off to mix.


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 19, 2007)

healthynhappy said:


> WOW. Excellent growth.
> 
> One question. Is your mix more like an oil mixture where you can use an applicator tip bottle to apply to your scalp, or is more like a cream that you have to use your finger to apply to your scalp?
> 
> ...


 
hi good question it has a very creamy cinsistancy aand yes I use and aplicator bottle to apply it to my scalp not my finger


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 19, 2007)

Blessed2bless said:


> Hello Tasha29...
> I'm a newbie..... so what is MN and bb.... there are so many products out there it hard to remember the initials..Thanks,
> Blessed


 
ok MN is miconazole nitrate the vaginal cream AKA monistat 
and BB moisterizing lotion is by Broners Brothers you can find in any BSS or Family dollar ok HTH


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 19, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> This is the question I have. Do you allow the mixture to melt, pour it in an applicator bottle, then use the tip to apply?


 
yes I melt the sulfur 8 grease and the coconut oil and add to mixture and use bottle with tip to apply to scalp


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 19, 2007)

gorgeoushair said:


> I just made my mix too. I can't believe you get 4 8oz out of it. that's really good. What kind of applicator bottle do you use?


 
the one with the black top nozzel not too big of a hole


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 19, 2007)

NaturalJoy said:


> I guess I was one of a million inquiries... Well on behalf of the masses, we thank you for this recipe and appreciate you for sharing!!


you are so welcome I know that I gave you the recipe via pm but I wanted to make sure I did not miss anything out by creating this thread


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 19, 2007)

jadore03 said:


> Thank you so much. I am off to mix.


good for you and happy growing


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 19, 2007)

ok ladies I went to family dollar today and bought 10 boxes of MN because you all know when LHCF ladies get hooked on something the company that sells it either raise the price, goes out of buissness( surge), sloww at product delivery due to mass orders  or the product goes MIA ..


----------



## prettykinks (Nov 19, 2007)

I have my brother hooked on MN too!


----------



## sunshinelady (Nov 19, 2007)

That is amazing growth!


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 19, 2007)

prettykinks said:


> I have my brother hooked on MN too!


girl you have some thick beautiful hair


----------



## lolo2470 (Nov 19, 2007)

Where can I buy coconut oil and the essential oils?


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 19, 2007)

lolo2470 said:


> Where can I buy coconut oil and the essential oils?


very good question .. here is the thing I got my coconut oil from a jamaican grocery store it is 100% refined coconut oil .. I do not like virgin coconut oil because it smell IMO  but the virgin should be fine aswell .. you can buy all of your oils including the coconut oil at the link below 
http://www.iherb.com/Search.aspx?c=1&kw=rosemary+essential+oil


they have great prices HTH


----------



## OrangeMoon (Nov 19, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> ok ladies I went to family dollar today and bought 10 boxes of MN because you all know when LHCF ladies get hooked on something the company that sells it either raise the price, goes out of buissness( surge), sloww at product delivery due to mass orders or the product goes MIA ..


 

LMAOI cannot even imagine the faces of the cashier when you came to the counter with some 10 boxes of MN. Yeah I'm going to have to make that purchase later on this evening too.


----------



## rbg (Nov 19, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance - I am very new to this site....Are you all putting the stuff typically use for vaginal yeast infections on your scalp?  If so, what is the benefit of doing this.  I can see the results are great, but exactly what is the monistat doing for the hair/scalp?


----------



## Xavier (Nov 19, 2007)

rbg said:


> Forgive my ignorance - I am very new to this site....Are you all putting the stuff typically use for vaginal yeast infections on your scalp? If so, what is the benefit of doing this. I can see the results are great, but exactly what is the monistat doing for the hair/scalp?


 
here you go http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=150879&highlight=monistat


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Nov 19, 2007)

WOW!!! Great growth


----------



## SexySin985 (Nov 19, 2007)

I just got back from Family Dollar and ya''ll should have seen the look on the cashiers face as I placed all 5 boxes of MN on the counter. She was like  eek:

Then she said "This is brand is pretty good and I used it a few weeks back and I didnt even have to use it for the full 7 days" I was thinking like whoa, that is wayyy too much information

So anyways, as soon as she was done telling me how it was I had to tell her that it was not what she thinks it was for. Then i told her it was to grow my hair then she gave me one of these looks. Then I was like "No, for real. I am dead serious! " and I wrote down the LHCF website and gave it to her. So I told her to come on here if she wants to know more about it


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Nov 19, 2007)

yea i felt slightly embarrased buying 2 boxes of it last night...i was at first just going to buy one..but then i said what the heck go ahead and get another so i wont have to be running back..

if the lady at the register wouldve asked me i wouldve said something like it cures bites and rashes on other parts of the body..i already had my lines played out LOL..


----------



## imstush (Nov 19, 2007)

SexySin985 said:


> I just got back from Family Dollar and ya''ll should have seen *the look on the cashiers face as I placed all 5 boxes of MN on the counter. She was like eek:*
> 
> *Then she said "This is brand is pretty good and I used it a few weeks back and I didnt even have to use it for the full 7 days" I was thinking like whoa, that is wayyy too much information*
> 
> So anyways, as soon as she was done telling me how it was I had to tell her that it was not what she thinks it was for. Then i told her it was to grow my hair then she gave me one of these looks. Then I was like "No, for real. I am dead serious! " and I wrote down the LHCF website and gave it to her. So I told her to come on here if she wants to know more about it


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 19, 2007)

SexySin985 said:


> I just got back from Family Dollar and ya''ll should have seen the look on the cashiers face as I placed all 5 boxes of MN on the counter. She was like eek:
> 
> Then she said "This is brand is pretty good and I used it a few weeks back and I didnt even have to use it for the full 7 days" I was thinking like whoa, that is wayyy too much information
> 
> So anyways, as soon as she was done telling me how it was I had to tell her that it was not what she thinks it was for. Then i told her it was to grow my hair then she gave me one of these looks. Then I was like "No, for real. I am dead serious! " and I wrote down the LHCF website and gave it to her. So I told her to come on here if she wants to know more about it


 
Girl I don't even have the balls to tell someone  Actually I told my mom.....well she guessed when i said it wasn't for my private.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 19, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> ok ladies I went to family dollar today and bought 10 boxes of MN because you all know when LHCF ladies get hooked on something the company that sells it either raise the price, goes out of buissness( surge), sloww at product delivery due to mass orders or the product goes MIA ..


 

 No u didn't  I thought i was doing good buying 2  Can you post a pic of your bottle?  I have a bottle but the hole doesn't look big enough.


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 19, 2007)

OrangeMoon said:


> LMAOI cannot even imagine the faces of the cashier when you came to the counter with some 10 boxes of MN. Yeah I'm going to have to make that purchase later on this evening too.


Girl I pose as a health educator and say that I am handing out free creams for women that need LOL


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 19, 2007)

SexySin985 said:


> I just got back from Family Dollar and ya''ll should have seen the look on the cashiers face as I placed all 5 boxes of MN on the counter. She was like eek:
> 
> Then she said "This is brand is pretty good and I used it a few weeks back and I didnt even have to use it for the full 7 days" I was thinkin, that is wayyy too much information
> 
> ...


----------



## londonjakki (Nov 19, 2007)

WOW Iaec06 ..your hair looks GREAT......thanks so much for posting your recipe......I've got my shopping list together!!!!!


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 19, 2007)

bluediamond0829 said:


> yea i felt slightly embarrased buying 2 boxes of it last night...i was at first just going to buy one..but then i said what the heck go ahead and get another so i wont have to be running back..
> 
> if the lady at the register wouldve asked me i wouldve said something like it cures bites and rashes on other parts of the body..i already had my lines played out LOL..


you all are killing me with these lines I mean I always have a story to tell .. but my hubby was the kicker  at first he was like " om is there something you nees to tell me "


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 19, 2007)

gorgeoushair said:


> Girl I don't even have the balls to tell someone Actually I told my mom.....well she guessed when i said it wasn't for my private.


 
my girl friend was like how in the world did you go from ear length to this and I was like ?????? but then I told her anyways because she need all the help she can get and now sister rocking a baggie under wig at church


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 19, 2007)

gorgeoushair said:


> No u didn't I thought i was doing good buying 2 Can you post a pic of your bottle? I have a bottle but the hole doesn't look big enough.


 
here is one how all my bottles look .. I must tell you that the whole show bee fine because the oils should make the mixture thin enought to go through it http://www.ebonyline.com/na6.html


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 19, 2007)

This is the one I got but the hole doesn't look big enough. My mixture is kinda thick though I'm not through mixing though.


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 19, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> my girl friend was like how in the world did you go from ear length to this and I was like ?????? but then I told her anyways because she need all the help she can get and now sister rocking a baggie under wig at church


_*yES!!!  Your growth is quite astonishing.*_
Congratulations and thank you for sharing.
I'm going to try this recipe...if you saw my hair pictures, you'd agree. 
*Anyway, (ok)...do you use 2% or 4%?*
I'm in cali, so I don't have a family dollar here.
There are dollar stores where I lived before but none of them carry it.
I do have some left over that I bought but was hesitant to use.
Thank you.
HP


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 19, 2007)

High Priestess said:


> _*yES!!! Your growth is quite astonishing.*_
> Congratulations and thank you for sharing.
> I'm going to try this recipe...if you saw my hair pictures, you'd agree.
> *Anyway, (ok)...do you use 2% or 4%?*
> ...


 
I use the 2%


----------



## rbg (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks!  This site is so informative.  I'm overwhelmed.


----------



## tricie (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting the link to the applictor bottle, iaec06!  I saw that same bottle at a few BSS's in my area.  

My mix came out non greasy too, but I mix it with alot of other stuff. 

Again, ieac06, you hair the bomb; congrats!


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 20, 2007)

tricie said:


> Thanks for posting the link to the applictor bottle, iaec06! I saw that same bottle at a few BSS's in my area.
> 
> My mix came out non greasy too, but I mix it with alot of other stuff.
> 
> Again, ieac06, you hair the bomb; congrats!


girl if you see my batroom closet it is like a little lab with bottles and all kind of stuff .. I am so glad that your mix came out non greasy mine is not really oily buy my hair is so thick and dry all the time it sucks up everything I put on it ..


----------



## Nicole1976 (Nov 20, 2007)

iaec06, Have you experienced a reduction in shedding from MN usage?


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 20, 2007)

SexySin985 said:


> I just got back from Family Dollar and ya''ll should have seen the look on the cashiers face as I placed all 5 boxes of MN on the counter. She was like eek:
> 
> *Then she said "This is brand is pretty good and I used it a few weeks back and I didnt even have to use it for the full 7 days" I was thinking like whoa, that is wayyy too much information*


 
 OMG  That is too much!!


----------



## OrangeMoon (Nov 20, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> Girl I pose as a health educator and say that I am handing out free creams for women that need LOL


 

LMAO aww man now that's creative, maybe I'll use that next time.  I saw a package that had been opened and the MN tube was just out on the shelf...I wanted to swipe it but I don't want to go to  for stealing $5 tube of MN LMAOSo I took it to the counter and low and behold the cashier told me "You should have put this in your pocket but thanks we are going to just throw it away since it's not in the package." My face was like  well darn...that's what I get for being a good customer.  I wanted to yell NOOOOOOOOOO but I didn't want to seem desperate.


----------



## bklynLadee (Nov 20, 2007)

I think this is an excellent recipie...so far I am only missing the essential oils

But I have two questions...Do you heat the MN and BB all together?

And how much of the BB moisturizing oil do you put in--How many oz?


----------



## carrie (Nov 20, 2007)

I mixed some up last night. I'm using the applicator bottle from my BT.

Of course my BF came home last night and saw 2 empty tubes of MN in the trash and was like "WTF?????"


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 20, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> I use the 2%


Thanks for the info.


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm gonna have to try that mix.


----------



## dlove (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting your mix Iae06. Your progress is wonderful. I am kind of mad at myself for not being intentional the first time you posted the mix. I have been only using the mn straight from the tube.

My mixture includes 2 tubes of mn, castor oil, coconut oil, EVOO, and Giovanni Direct. The 2nd ingredient in Giovanni Direct is Rosemary and countless other organic oils. 

Do you all thing my hair will grow with these ingrediants? I just spent about $250.00 in the last two weeks running behind suggestions from the LHCF. I can't bring myself to buying anything else. I believe that the active ingredients (2% plus 2% = 4%) MN is what helping the hair to speed up growth.
Is this the Family Dollar brand in the hot pink and green packaging?-- Just want to make sure...

Thanks ladies...


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Nov 20, 2007)

:scratchchWith all this talk about the family dollar brand I think that I am going to put it to the test for the rest of my MN stretch....


----------



## kellie7777 (Nov 20, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> ]Hi ladies I have recieved dozens of pms wanting to know my exact measurements in my MN mix; therefore I decided to make a thread so that if I continue to get them I can easily send this link ok here goes
> 
> 2 tubes Family dollar Brand MN $5.00
> 1/2 jar sulfur 8 grease
> ...


 

can you please post a link of what the sulphur 8 grease look like? if u dont mind


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 20, 2007)

kellie7777 said:


> can you please post a link of what the sulphur 8 grease look like? if u dont mind


 
Here it is...


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 20, 2007)

High Priestess said:


> Here it is...


thank you


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Nov 21, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> yes I melt the sulfur 8 grease and the coconut oil and add to mixture and use bottle with tip to apply to scalp


 

So you don't rub it into your scalp at all ?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 21, 2007)

Bumping up for clarifications:

1. It's o.k. to heat ALL ingredients together or would that kill the properties of the MN? (I find that if I leave my coconut oil in a warm room, it does melt nicely without actually heating.)

2. Once the mixture is applied to the scalp, is it o.k. to then massage and rub it in?

3. How often is the mixture applied to the scalp? Daily? Every other day? Twice a week?

To Iae06, looks like you got an inch a month or a bit more. 

4. Can you explain other aspects of your regimen like shampoos/conditioner/deep conditioners/moisturizers?

5. Is this mixture drying? Does your scalp dry out?

6. Do you use any other growth aid? Topical or otherwise?

7. No side effects like headaches, dry scalp, dandruff?

Thanks, as always. I know all these questions are annoying, but you are helping so many women and we all appreciate it!!


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 21, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> ]Hi ladies I have recieved dozens of pms wanting to know my exact measurements in my MN mix; therefore I decided to make a thread so that if I continue to get them I can easily send this link ok here goes
> 
> 2 tubes Family dollar Brand MN $5.00
> 1/2 jar sulfur 8 grease
> ...


 


Serenity_Peace said:


> Bumping up for clarifications:
> 
> Thanks, as always. I know all these questions are annoying, but you are helping so many women and we all appreciate it!!


Ditto. 
*I made my mixture last night. It seems to have turned out well. However, I'm just wondering if something went wrong because I my total mixture equalled 16 oz. *
*Did anyone else notice this as well?*
*HP*


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 21, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Bumping up for clarifications:
> 
> 1. It's o.k. to heat ALL ingredients together or would that kill the properties of the MN? (I find that if I leave my coconut oil in a warm room, it does melt nicely without actually heating.)
> 
> ...


 


iaec06 said:


> ]
> 
> *I add this mixture to my scalp evry 2 days at night*
> and wash every week ( now ) .. I clarify once per month ..
> IF you have any questions about my mix feel free to use this thread to ask them . thanks ladies


 
I know you asked her, but I hope you don't mind me answering #3 for you.
HP


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Nov 21, 2007)

nikkipoo said:


> :scratchchWith all this talk about the family dollar brand I think that I am going to put it to the test for the rest of my MN stretch....


 
Go ahead Nikkipoo, girl you know how I feel about the family dollard brand also. Using this is really going to make you have alot of NG. I cant wait to see your updates in January.


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 21, 2007)

april shower said:


> So you don't rub it into your scalp at all ?


no I don't  rub it in my scalp .. but I know of other women that do .. I whole head baggy for a while for it to penetrate then I take off baggie in the morning or b4 bed .. I have my own little thing going on .. HTH


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 21, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Bumping up for clarifications:
> 
> 1. It's o.k. to heat ALL ingredients together or would that kill the properties of the MN? (I find that if I leave my coconut oil in a warm room, it does melt nicely without actually heating.) I only melt the coconut oil seperate and then I melt the SULFUR 8... I think melting the MN will ruin it for sure
> 
> ...


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 21, 2007)

High Priestess said:


> Ditto.
> *I made my mixture last night. It seems to have turned out well. However, I'm just wondering if something went wrong because I my total mixture equalled 16 oz. *
> *Did anyone else notice this as well?*
> *HP*


 
HEY YOU WERE RIGHT  i just looked at my bottles and they are 6oz bottles not 8oz ok so corrections the mix should be at leat 16-24 oz  which is 4 6oz  bottles ok ... sorry I have so much oils and junk everywhere I am getting confused


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 22, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> HEY YOU WERE RIGHT i just looked at my bottles and they are 6oz bottles not 8oz ok so corrections the mix should be at leat 16-24 oz which is 4 6oz bottles ok ... sorry I have so much oils and junk everywhere I am getting confused


*That's okay. I'm sure...I don't mind. I appreciate you sharing your progress and recipe. *



iaec06 said:


> no I don't rub it in my scalp .. but I know of other women that do .. I whole head baggy for a while for it to penetrate then I take off baggie in the morning or b4 bed .. I have my own little thing going on .. HTH


*I wonder if rubbing it in the scalp would cause headaches. Did you rub it in the scalp when you had headaches iaec06?*



iaec06 said:


> thank you


*You're welcome.*


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 22, 2007)

High Priestess said:


> *That's okay. I'm sure...I don't mind. I appreciate you sharing your progress and recipe. *
> 
> 
> *I wonder if rubbing it in the scalp would cause headaches. Did you rub it in the scalp when you had headaches iaec06?*
> ...


no i did the exact same thing as I do now it is just that the MN is more potent IMO if not diluted with other ingredients ..


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 22, 2007)

High Priestess said:


> Ditto.
> *I made my mixture last night. It seems to have turned out well. However, I'm just wondering if something went wrong because I my total mixture equalled 16 oz. *
> *Did anyone else notice this as well?*
> *HP*


 

Girl you did good.....all I got was 8 ozSo something went wrong on this end too I got a full La India jar's worth.......2 tubes of MN, 1 jar 2oz Sulfur 8, castor oil, frenchees, vatika oil, sulfur, polysorbate 80, and peppermint oil. I'm waiting for my rosemary oil to arrive in the mail so I can put this in my mixture. I also have a little glycerine in my mixture.


----------



## Coffee (Nov 22, 2007)

My husband is too cool! I asked him to stop by the family $1 store to pick up a couple of boxes of coochie cream, and he just said "ok". I then said it's for the hair on my head, he said "ok". I'm like, "aren't you going to say anything else", he said "no, nothing surprises me about you any more"!


----------



## bklynLadee (Nov 23, 2007)

I played Mad scientist at like 2AM

I put everything in it but I did half of the ingredients...I also added Emu oil to the mixture because I heard its great for promoting growth.

I ended up with a nice creamy mixture...its a bit lumpy though? I dunno if its supposed to be smooth because I just stirred it around. I refuse to put it in a blender for a few reasons

1. cause Im gonna use my blender for food
2. cause I dont wanna risk loosing an ounce of my expensive mixture that just may stick to the blender.

Instead of using sulpher 8 i just bought some sulpher and mixed the powder into the mixture and stirred it up

I also added some Apple Pie fragrance to take away the black castor oil/sulpher stench!!! peee--eeuu :crossfingers:

I just took my braids out that I had in for two months..my hair thickend  up really nicely but I made the mistake of going to the dominicans to get a wash and set so you KNOW they tore through my hair from the crown to the tips as opposed from workin from the bottom to the top!

I hope to take some :Flahsssss to track my progress maybe I can get a digi camera at one of the black friday sales!

Thanks for the Recipe!!


By the way did your mixture come out lumpy?


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 23, 2007)

Coffee said:


> My husband is too cool! I asked him to stop by the family $1 store to pick up a couple of boxes of coochie cream, and he just said "ok". I then said it's for the hair on my head, he said "ok". I'm like, "aren't you going to say anything else", he said "no, nothing surprises me about you any more"!


 
That's so funny. It doesn't seem to move some men. I think our hair regimines really drive them  You _really_ made my day. 



gorgeoushair said:


> Girl you did good.....all I got was 8 ozSo something went wrong on this end too I got a full La India jar's worth.......2 tubes of MN, 1 jar 2oz Sulfur 8, castor oil, frenchees, vatika oil, sulfur, polysorbate 80, and peppermint oil. I'm waiting for my rosemary oil to arrive in the mail so I can put this in my mixture. I also have a little glycerine in my mixture.


 
I used a kitchen scale to weigh everything except the sulfur 8 because I just used 1/2 the jar (2 of the 4 ounces).


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 23, 2007)

bklynLadee said:


> I played Mad scientist at like 2AM
> 
> I put everything in it but I did half of the ingredients...I also added Emu oil to the mixture because I heard its great for promoting growth.
> 
> ...


*I added MTG to my mixture.  I figured it couldn't hurt. *
*I hope you get your camera.  I promise you'll be hooked. *


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Nov 23, 2007)

How to measure the ingrediants was my next question. I know I can use a dropper for the essential oils but what about the other oils that are measured in oz. What should I use?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 23, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> girl if you see my batroom closet it is like a little lab with bottles and all kind of stuff .. I am so glad that your mix came out non greasy mine is not really oily buy my hair is so thick and dry all the time it sucks up everything I put on it ..


I am really inspired by your growth. WOW. Are you natural or relaxed?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 23, 2007)

Can I add Boundless Tresses to the mix?


----------



## tyte curlz (Nov 23, 2007)

okay i m gonna try this thanks for the post but i have 2 questions b4 i start

1. DO U HAVE TO MELT THE MN OR COCONUT OIL OR CAN U JUST WHIP THEM IN ALL TOGETHER WITH THE OTHERS?

2.ARE U ACTUALLY MELTING THE MN SO THAT IT TURNS CLEAR OR SOMETHING?


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 23, 2007)

tyte curlz said:


> okay i m gonna try this thanks for the post but i have 2 questions b4 i start
> 
> 1. DO U HAVE TO MELT THE MN OR COCONUT OIL OR CAN U JUST WHIP THEM IN ALL TOGETHER WITH THE OTHERS?
> 
> 2.ARE U ACTUALLY MELTING THE MN SO THAT IT TURNS CLEAR OR SOMETHING?


 


iaec06 said:


> Bumping up for clarifications:
> 
> 1. It's o.k. to heat ALL ingredients together or would that kill the properties of the MN? (I find that if I leave my coconut oil in a warm room, it does melt nicely without actually heating.) I only melt the coconut oil seperate and then I melt the MN ... I think melting the MN will ruin it for sure


Here's her answer above. HTH
AS for me, I just melted the coconut oil and blended the other oils together and then whipped in the MN. It made since to me because the MN doesn't need any heat to soften it.
Also, I added the warm oils to the cream mixture gradually so that I would not melt the "hard" plastic container.
HTH


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 23, 2007)

I am still wondering about adding BT to this mix.


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Nov 23, 2007)

i just wanted to know which bb lotion do you use?


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 24, 2007)

Mandy4610 said:


> I am really inspired by your growth. WOW. Are you natural or relaxed?


 
 I am relaxed all the way and I love it .. i have been natural for 2 years and it was to hard to maintain because i had to get a press and curl which never last .. but this was ofcourse b4 I met LHCF and now I know you can do anything to natural hair so who knows what I will do in 2-5 years with my hair


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 24, 2007)

High Priestess said:


> Here's her answer above. HTH
> AS for me, I just melted the coconut oil and blended the other oils together and then whipped in the MN. It made since to me because the MN doesn't need any heat to soften it.
> Also, I added the warm oils to the cream mixture gradually so that I would not melt the "hard" plastic container.
> HTH


 

THANK YOU AGAIN ..


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 24, 2007)

omg THANKS to high Priestess I just read over my thread I do mot melt the MN I never do that I meant to put that I melt the coconout oil and the sulfur 8 grease I was so busy ansewring the questions from different hair fourums that all I could think of is MN MN MN AND GUESS WHAT I typed what I was thinking ... SO LADIES NO PLEASE  DO NOT MELT THE MN IT WILL RUIN THE PROPERTIES OF IT IT WILL ... I am so sorry


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 24, 2007)

Mandy4610 said:


> I am still wondering about adding BT to this mix.


 
ok well i see alot of people putting whatever they want in thier mix so do as you please I just use what i have in my mix


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 24, 2007)

april shower said:


> i just wanted to know which bb lotion do you use?


here it is  
http://texasbeautysupplycom.stores.yahoo.net/bboilmoishai.html


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 24, 2007)

I put my cormrows in on wenesday and I have been using my mix ever since so I will take them out on the 12 of december but i took pics and i will keep you ladies updated ok .


----------



## bklynLadee (Nov 24, 2007)

I had to share this story with you ladies

I asked my boyfriend to grease my scalp...when I showed him the bottle of the MN mixture he was like  what in the world is this stuff??? I did NOT want to tell him I was puttin coochie cream on my scalp cuz good lord he'd be askin me 21 questions...

anyways he puts the stuff in my head and hes like babe its not greasy...and Im like ahhh yeah! I know! and he's like but you said 2 grease your scalp and I just smiled for one, he paid attention to my request to "grease" my scalp....2 I did recall someone mentioning that the recipie is not greasy at all....and I am also happy about that.

I just think its so cute that he would grease my scalp for me, he was so gentle awwww

he's soooo cute


----------



## SexySin985 (Nov 24, 2007)

bklynLadee said:


> I had to share this story with you ladies
> 
> I asked my boyfriend to grease my scalp...when I showed him the bottle of the MN mixture he was like  what in the world is this stuff??? I did NOT want to tell him I was puttin coochie cream on my scalp cuz good lord he'd be askin me 21 questions...
> 
> ...



Awww, that's so cute.


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 24, 2007)

dlove said:


> Thanks for posting your mix Iae06. Your progress is wonderful. I am kind of mad at myself for not being intentional the first time you posted the mix. I have been only using the mn straight from the tube.
> 
> My mixture includes 2 tubes of mn, castor oil, coconut oil, EVOO, and Giovanni Direct. The 2nd ingredient in Giovanni Direct is Rosemary and countless other organic oils.
> 
> ...


 
hey thanks for pm me about this quesion I missed this one .. yes My box is pink and green I am not sure if it is a different color but maybe others can chime in ..


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 24, 2007)

bklynLadee said:


> I had to share this story with you ladies
> 
> I asked my boyfriend to grease my scalp...when I showed him the bottle of the MN mixture he was like  what in the world is this stuff??? I did NOT want to tell him I was puttin coochie cream on my scalp cuz good lord he'd be askin me 21 questions...
> 
> ...


 
no it is not oily and besides if you have dry hair like me your hair will drink it up.. yes that is very sweet of him to grease your s calp now ask him to shave your BUNIONS  JUST KIDDING


----------



## bklynLadee (Nov 24, 2007)

hahahaha Omg I should shouldn't I.  I nearly snapped on him for a second because he was really baffled by the fact that the mixture was not greasy at all...I ignored him at first until I realized he was serious.  But yes my hair is dry and it drank it all up .  I put on my plastic cap and a scarf to heat that yummy creamy goodness up and I applied some castor oil to my ends to make sure it stays nice and strong...the sad thing is is that I didnt put any water based leave in on my ends FIRST!!! I FORGOT.

Well I am going to mix that baby up really good, I think my mixture is lumpy because of the sulpher like you said Tasha via PM. Im just gonna boil some hot water afterwards and soak up my supplies.

Goodness I cannot WAIT for a month from now...I hope I get my t-shirt from dontspeakdefeat so I can really track my progress.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 24, 2007)

I told my husband about MN and hair grow. He was like "babe, do not believe everything you hear". So today we went to the store and I said I needed to buy some MN and he's like "You are not gonna put that stuff in your hair are you?" and I am like "Nooooo........of course not.......I have a yeast infection....thats what I need it for....." He is seriously scared of the thought of vaginal cream in my hair...He's like " I have to kiss that head".  So for now.... we will just say... I have a yeast infection.


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 24, 2007)

here are some people that sre very inspiring when it comes to using MN for growth .
http://public.fotki.com/KeddaMonkey/2-years-and-beyond/my-journey-to-bsl-m/


http://public.fotki.com/mrshicks2002/mn-progress/14daysafterusingmnmix.html

ladies feel free to post other inspiring pics of people that have MN growth pics


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 24, 2007)

Mandy4610 said:


> I told my husband about MN and hair grow. He was like "babe, do not believe everything you hear". So today we went to the store and I said I needed to buy some MN and he's like "You are not gonna put that stuff in your hair are you?" and I am like "Nooooo........of course not.......I have a yeast infection....thats what I need it for....." He is seriously scared of the thought of vaginal cream in my hair...He's like " I have to kiss that head". So for now.... we will just say... I have a yeast infection.


girl you are killing me my hubby is way too happy for the growth that I am getting he don't care anymore .. he was like wow I can't believe that cooty cream is doing that .  BUT BELIEVE ME HE WILL NOT TELL ANY OF HIS FRIENDS THAT


----------



## Renne (Nov 29, 2007)

CAn anyone tell me how long you wait after a relaxer before you apply your MN mix again?

TIA!


----------



## Cinnabuns (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm going to have to try this.  Thanks for posting the recipe.


----------



## God's Anointed (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey, i was wondering, where do you get the shea butter oil from?  I would love to buy some to put in my mixture


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 29, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> here are some people that sre very inspiring when it comes to using MN for growth .
> http://public.fotki.com/KeddaMonkey/2-years-and-beyond/my-journey-to-bsl-m/
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for sharing those pictures.
It funny because I changed my formulation to:
Sulfur 8
10 drops Rosemary
10 drops peppermint
and MN.
The other stuff was too "gooky" (for lack of a better word).  Gave too much buildup and made my hair stiff.
Personally though, I like this and hope to see results.
Thanks for sharing your progress...again.


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 29, 2007)

Cinnabuns said:


> I'm going to have to try this. Thanks for posting the recipe.


Hey Cinnabuns,
It's great to see you again.


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 29, 2007)

God's Anointed said:


> Hey, i was wondering, where do you get the shea butter oil from? I would love to buy some to put in my mixture


 
from the BSS


----------



## Luvableboo (Dec 7, 2007)

Did my mix altered a few oils for others.... it turned out so creamy..... and it makes my scalp tingle.... so nice... keep you all posted....


----------



## TwistNMx (Dec 7, 2007)

Luvableboo said:


> Did my mix altered a few oils for others.... it turned out so creamy..... and it makes my scalp tingle.... so nice... keep you all posted....


I loved the tingle too.
I think I'm already immune to it.  I no longer feel the tingle I loved.


----------



## pazyamor (Dec 13, 2007)

Do I have to use the sulfur? I'm having trouble finding all these ingredients for my mix.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 13, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> ]Hi ladies I have recieved dozens of pms wanting to know my exact measurements in my MN mix; therefore I decided to make a thread so that if I continue to get them I can easily send this link ok here goes
> 
> 2 tubes Family dollar Brand MN $5.00
> 1/2 jar sulfur 8 grease
> ...


 
Tasha, check out my siggy. I had a tiny trim about 3 weeks ago but the length is back plus I have an extra 1/2 an inch. When I started using my mn on November 11th, 2007, my hair length was 11 and 3/4 inches long. Today December 13th, it is now 12 and 3/4 inches long. That's 1 inch in 1 month. YAY!!!  

BTW, how often do you trim. I don't want to trim again until I reach my next hair goal of Full APL which I plan to have by March, 2008. If I'm past it that would be great because I'll get it trimmed then anyway. Thanks for all your help honey. 

Aggie


----------



## ChikaChika (Dec 13, 2007)

I would love to try this but I live in the UK and we don't have monistat.  Does anyone know of a UK product that contains the MN?  TIA!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 13, 2007)

ChikaChika said:


> I would love to try this but I live in the UK and we don't have monistat. Does anyone know of a UK product that contains the MN? TIA!


 

Yeah, if I'm not mistaken, I think someone on the board from the UK said they used something called Daktarin and is having good hair gorwth with it.


----------



## ChikaChika (Dec 14, 2007)

Aggie said:


> Yeah, if I'm not mistaken, I think someone on the board from the UK said they used something called Daktarin and is having good hair gorwth with it.


 
Thank you so much - daktarin is athletes foot cream   I can't wait to make up this mixture


----------



## malibu4590 (Dec 14, 2007)

How big are the bottles everyone has used? I purchased a 4oz bottle and think I'd over do it if I used an entire tub of MN in there. I'll probably use a half tube of MN when I make my mixture this weekend.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Dec 14, 2007)

Aggie said:


> Tasha, check out my siggy. I had a tiny trim about 3 weeks ago but the length is back plus I have an extra 1/2 an inch. When I started using my mn on November 11th, 2007, my hair length was 11 and 3/4 inches long. Today December 13th, it is now 12 and 3/4 inches long. That's 1 inch in 1 month. YAY!!!
> 
> BTW, how often do you trim. I don't want to trim again until I reach my next hair goal of Full APL which I plan to have by March, 2008. If I'm past it that would be great because I'll get it trimmed then anyway. Thanks for all your help honey.
> 
> Aggie


 
Wow and WTG your hair is looking really good. I have been slacking. I am 6 weeks post and havent used my MN since 1 week post because I have been enjoying wearing my hair down, but now I am in braids as of yesterday and will not be realxing until the end of Jan, so its on with the MN again.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 14, 2007)

Wantlonghair_1988 said:


> Do I have to use the sulfur? I'm having trouble finding all these ingredients for my mix.


 

Which ingredients are you having trouble finding?


----------



## deola (Dec 15, 2007)

I will definitely be doing this asap. I'm in braids till Aug 2008, so I hope to see lots of maaad growth at that time! By the way, OP, your results are just astounding!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 15, 2007)

Bumping. I also want to know:

*How soon after a relaxer can you start using the MN mix?*

I'd like to start soon after my relaxer.

Thanks, SP


----------



## dlove (Dec 16, 2007)

I am all natural.  Can I apply MN on the scalp only to a fresh  hot comb/flatiron press?  Do you think it will revert?


----------



## Kimberly (Dec 16, 2007)

OP, your before and after pics are amazing.  I can understand why people would be PMing you.  Congrats on the awesome growth.


----------



## aziza (Dec 16, 2007)

malibu4590 said:


> *How big are the bottles everyone has used?* I purchased a 4oz bottle and think I'd over do it if I used an entire tub of MN in there. I'll probably use a half tube of MN when I make my mixture this weekend.


 
I would like to know the answer too. I bought 2 tubes of Monistat, and each tube is 15g. 15g=0.5 oz.


----------



## dlove (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok ladies,

Here are pictures of my progress. The first 3 pictures are from October 7th. The last two are from December 15th.  Scroll down to the next post for the 6th December picture.  I could only post 5 at a time.
Sooo, what do you honestly think?


----------



## dlove (Dec 18, 2007)

I could only post 5 pictures at one time so here is the last December picture...
Do you think I should trim my ends? 
My hair is straightened on all (October and December ) pictures to show the growth. I usually wear my hair in a TWA. I do not want a "professional" to come along and wack off all my new growth. What is the worse case senario If I decide not to trim my ends? Kathy Howse said we dont need to trim and that a split end is impossible move "up" the hair shaft.


----------



## tylertown (Dec 26, 2007)

Well [email protected]! You make me wanna change my mind about attempting this.


----------



## laketta (Dec 26, 2007)

I am considering making my own formula of MN and sulfur 8 with jojoba oil but since i hate the smell of sulfur, i wanted to add a scented oil to the mix just to give it a nice smell.  I found a site that sells scented oils and was considering adding a chocolate smell to the formula or a smell of soap to it and for the summer, a nice fruity smell to it.  I am looking for opinions on this.


----------



## Sade' (Dec 26, 2007)

That sounds like a good idea Laketta


----------



## TrendySocialite (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe. I now have a long list of products to pick up today. Right now I have a quick weave. I am seriously thinking of taking it out today...it's been in 2 weeks....that's about as long as i can stand before I start doing this....

I go to the salon tomorrow, and wanted to do a pre-poo before I go.

Question...I think I'm gonna start using the coconut-lime mix to help stretch my relaxer. Any adverse reactions to this that anyone has experienced?

Thanks!


----------



## dlove (Dec 26, 2007)

arr1216 said:


> Thanks for the recipe. I now have a long list of products to pick up today. Right now I have a quick weave. I am seriously thinking of taking it out today...it's been in 2 weeks....that's about as long as i can stand before I start doing this....
> 
> I go to the salon tomorrow, and wanted to do a pre-poo before I go.
> 
> ...


 
Cconut milk and lime did nothing for my 4b hair.
You might want to consider doing a *full fat* yogurt and buttermilk mixture and let it sit for an hour.  This really works for me and others.  See the attached link:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=167391


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow DLove you have made some nice progress with using MN. Dont we just gotta love it!




dlove said:


> I could only post 5 pictures at one time so here is the last December picture...
> Do you think I should trim my ends?
> My hair is straightened on all (October and December ) pictures to show the growth. I usually wear my hair in a TWA. I do not want a "professional" to come along and wack off all my new growth. What is the worse case senario If I decide not to trim my ends? Kathy Howse said we dont need to trim and that a split end is impossible move "up" the hair shaft.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Dec 26, 2007)

Laketta you can add orange or lemon essentail oil for a nice smell. I have used orange oil before to help calm down the smell since I use rosemary and it work really well.



laketta said:


> I am considering making my own formula of MN and sulfur 8 with jojoba oil but since i hate the smell of sulfur, i wanted to add a scented oil to the mix just to give it a nice smell. I found a site that sells scented oils and was considering adding a chocolate smell to the formula or a smell of soap to it and for the summer, a nice fruity smell to it. I am looking for opinions on this.


----------



## dlove (Dec 26, 2007)

mrshicks2002 said:


> Wow DLove you have made some nice progress with using MN. Dont we just gotta love it!


 
Thanks.  I had to have my ends trimmed (12/21) and when I did... well... I cant see the growth anymore.  I feel like I really needed the trim.  As you can see my ends were very frizzy.  I am on the 2008 Bootcamp challenge which means No heat for a year.
I hope to see more growth.


----------



## sweetgal (Dec 26, 2007)

How much is the family dollar mn?


----------



## dlove (Dec 26, 2007)

sweetgal said:


> How much is the family dollar mn?


 
In Florida, it is $5.00.


----------



## GinnyP (Dec 26, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> the one with the black top nozzel not too big of a hole


Thanks for sharing---your so kind look at your hair it's beautiful and so long.

how do you control the new growth?


----------



## TrendySocialite (Dec 27, 2007)

I used my mixture last night. Hoping to see good results.


----------



## Sade' (Dec 27, 2007)

I used mine too for the first time.

Pure Grapeseed Oil
Pure Melted Coconut Oil (microwave)
2% CVS Brand MN - 1 Tube


----------



## Sade' (Dec 27, 2007)

dlove said:


> Thanks. I had to have my ends trimmed (12/21) and when I did... well... I cant see the growth anymore. I feel like I really needed the trim. As you can see my ends were very frizzy. I am on the 2008 Bootcamp challenge which means No heat for a year.
> I hope to see more growth.


 
Dlove this post is super long...I missed your progress pics, you mind sending them to me via PM?? Thanks!


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok so I had some extra MN laying around the house (yes I do have various feminine care needs for emergencies cause you never know), I had a tube of the pre-filled applicator ones from Rite Aid which contained 4% MN and a bit of the tube 2% MN that came with it.  I decided to jump on the bandwagon and see what this is about since I likely wont be using this stuff any time soon.

So here's my mix, I decided to use my moisturizer because I dont want to put grease in my hair:



1 Tube of the MN 4% mixed in with half of the tube of the 2% MN
approx. 2 TBSP of Jamaican Mango and Lime Island Oil (contains Castor Oil, Coconut Oil, Tea Tree Oil, Carrot Oil, Jojoba Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Ginko Nut Oil, and Olive Oil) - I love this oil, smells good too
approx. 2 TBSP of Elasta QP Mango Butter
I mixed it all up in a small container (empty make-up container purchased at Ricky's) and whipped it with a chop stick then a little bobby pin which really got it mixed up.  It's creamy, not heavy, I put it on my scalp like I'm greasing it (lol I havent used those terms in ages).  I'm on day 3 now, I use it sparingly because I can tell that if I use too much it may feel heavy.  I massage it onto my scalp and usually bun up or if before bed, pin curl or tie down with a scarf and baggy my ends.  I'm starting off with a little bit and will adjust if I dont see any results.  So far, so good.

This is what my mix looks like.  Is the sulfur etc really needed?  Again I'm going off of less is more for right now, I hate to put heavy things on my scalp.   I like this mixture so far, hopefully it wields the same results.


----------



## pistachio (Dec 27, 2007)

foxieroxienyc said:


> Ok so I had some extra MN laying around the house (yes I do have various feminine care needs for emergencies cause you never know), I had a tube of the pre-filled applicator ones from Rite Aid which contained 4% MN and a bit of the tube 2% MN that came with it. I decided to jump on the bandwagon and see what this is about since I likely wont be using this stuff any time soon.
> 
> So here's my mix, I decided to use my moisturizer because I dont want to put grease in my hair:
> 
> ...


 

No, I think the sulfur is just a bonus to be doubley-sure.  Many are getting excellent growth from just the MN alone!! So I think you'll be fine without the sulfur.   I added MN to my sulfur mixture because I was already getting 3/4" this past month with my sulfur mixture alone, when this time of year I only get 1/4", so by adding the 4% MN, I hope to get 1" in a month(which is _quadruple_ my winter growth rate).


----------



## missnappylady (Jan 4, 2008)

I made mine on Monday!! I added 2 tsp of sulphur but, I didn't add the Sulfur 8, Africa's Best or BB Lotion though. So, mine has a more liquid consistency.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jan 4, 2008)

Sade' said:


> Dlove this post is super long...I missed your progress pics, you mind sending them to me via PM?? Thanks!


 

It's not that long.  Her pics are on page 3 towards the bottom.  HTH


----------



## Sade' (Jan 4, 2008)

02/09/07



11/16/07






Are these the pics??


----------



## dlove (Jan 4, 2008)

Sade' said:


> 02/09/07
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No, that is the OP.

Dlove is on page 12.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jan 4, 2008)

maybe i have mine set a different way b/c on mine it's on pg 3


----------



## Sade' (Jan 4, 2008)

dlove said:


> Ok ladies,
> 
> Here are pictures of my progress. The first 3 pictures are from October 7th. The last two are from December 15th.  Scroll down to the next post for the 6th December picture.  I could only post 5 at a time.
> Sooo, what do you honestly think?



Found it! LOL I was searching like hell. Yeah you do have a lot of growth. Dag...keep that up!


----------



## chinadoll (Jan 7, 2008)

So once you put it on, how long do you leave it on? and when do you wash it out?


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Mar 28, 2008)

im going to go ahead and get that dollar store MN. Is the store called dollar general or is it another one and what color is the packaging? is it in a tube?


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm going to buy my MN today!


----------



## DaPPeR (Nov 4, 2008)

I need to start back on my MN..if I had been doin so since this time last year(when I first posted in this very thread) I know I would have been reachin APL


----------



## monieluv (Nov 4, 2008)

i started back using mymn mix. i achieved good growth from it.  i used 2 tbs of lenzi's request and 1 tube of mn. i'm alternating with that and my mega tek. i hope to achieve great growth with it.


----------



## Laela (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks... Think I'll try this recipe... love the progress of your hair from this mix...


----------



## nkb115 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm def going to try this!


----------



## Platinum (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm thinking about going back to MN. I got good growth with it when I used it in the past.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jun 18, 2011)

Is MN not giving headaches anymore? I used it in the past and I got horrible headaches from it, so I really don't think it's safe to be putting on your scalp.


----------

